# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Όργανα Γυμναστικής >  Επισκευη ποδηλατου γυμναστικής

## pit21

Το ποδήλατο δεν φαινεται να αντιδραει στο πληκτρολογιο. Φανταστηκα πως φταίει το πληκτρολογιο διότι ο ελεγκτης χειριζεται αψογα τις δυο οθονες του(μια lcd και μια που αποτελείται απο14περιπου λεντ ματριξ).Εμφανίζεται λοιπόν ενα μηνυμα που λεει πιεστε σταρτ και ενω πατάς δεν γινεται τπτ. 
   Ανοιγοντας το, ειδα το πληκτρολογιο που συνδεέται με μια "ζελατινοειδη" διαφανη καλωδιοταινία απο 14 πιν στην κυρια πλακετα. Ολο το πληκτρολογιο λεπτο και κολλημενο σε ενα σαν λαστιχένιο ομορφο περιβλημα.Είναι φτιαγμενο σε ενα "σαντουιτσ" απο "ζελατινα" οπως αυτη της καλωδιοταινιας. 
   Στο ηλεκτρονικο κομματι τωρα υπαρχει ενα hc164 που οι 8 εξοδοι του ενωνονται καθε φορα με 3 διαφορετικα πιν(αναλογα το πληκτρο) που λογικα πανε στον μικροελεγκτη. 2 πιν δεν ενωνονται με τπτ(δεν έχουν διαδρομο) και μένει μονο ενα πιν το οποίο με εχει παραξενέψει παρα πολυ διοτι έχει ένα διαδομο που εκτεινεται γυρω απο όλο το πληκτρολογιο και δεν ενωνεται πουθενα ουτε γυρνάει πισω στην πλακετα. Δεν φαινεται να κάνει τπτ. Τι μπορει να είναι αυτό?
   Τι αλλό μπορει να φταιει για τη ζημια αυτη?
Ευχαριστω εκ των προτέρων!!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Παναγιώτη γεια και χαρά σου. Επειδή πολλές φορές μου έχει τύχει και σε μένα τέτοιου είδους πληκτρολόγια, όπως από TV - από συσκευή οζονοθεραπείας - διάφορα τηλεχειριστήρια και δεν συμμαζεύεται, .....
1) Εκτός από το να ελέγξουμε τις μπαταρίες τους (δεν ξέρω για το δικό σου σύστημα) ... αν είναι πεσμένες ή δεν τροφοδοτείται με αυτόν τον τρόπο (αλλά λες ότι τουλάχιστον το καντράν φωτίζεται) .
2) Επόμενο βήμα καθαρισμός με καθαρό πανάκι και καθαρό οινόπνευμα και στέγνωμα.
3) Σε περίπτωση που δεν αλλάζει με τίποτα με τα παραπάνω....

Εγώ τουλάχιστον αν και ανίδεος στο είδος κάνω το εξής. (στην περίπτωση σου που λες πιέστε το Start ) ..... πάρε ένα απλό καλώδιο για γέφυρα και βρες "από κάτω από το κουμπί" του Start τις συγκεκριμένες απολήξεις του start και γεφύρωσε με το καλώδιο. Αν δεις συνέχεια στο "καντράν" τουλάχιστον θα επιβεβαιώσεις ότι σου φταίει το κουμπί του start . Αν και πάλι "όχι" τότε .....πάρε ένα ποδήλατο φυσικό και βγές  μια που είσαι στην Αθήνα και κάνε μερικές βόλτες στο Σύνταγμα και φώναζε (για το πρόβλημα σου ) .... " Για όλα φταίνε τα λαμόγια και οι Αμερικάνοι !!! " ... :Tongue2:

----------

